# 1 gallon recipes, hard to find!!!!



## RighteousDrinker

Do you have links to these recipes? I am having a hard time finding them on the recipe section(slow internet) I have used the search field but still no luck, everything is either for 5 gallons and up!


----------



## Dominic1920

Math is your friend... Seriously though just divide the measurements by 5 for your one gallon recipes. But I quickly learned. One gallon is not enough anymore, go at least three gallons minimum.


----------



## wineforfun

RighteousDrinker said:


> Do you have links to these recipes? I am having a hard time finding them on the recipe section(slow internet) I have used the search field but still no luck, everything is either for 5 gallons and up!



Dominic is all over it.....................just divide. I typically only make 2 and 3 gal. batches. Just do some division with the 5 and 6 gal. batches.


----------



## NorCal

I'm new to this and that is something I learned up front is that all the recipes were linearly scalable....find your favorite recipe and just divide by 5.


----------



## Bergmann

What the heck!!! All my recipes are 1 gallon recipes, I have to multiply all the time. Anyone have a 5 gallon recipe for something so I can have a stab at this dividing thing?


----------



## salcoco

go to winemaking.jackkellers.net web site all kinds of one gallon recipes with instructions.


----------



## the_rayway

You can also check out the "Wine of the Month Club" threads. They are geared towards 1 gallon recipes!


----------



## RighteousDrinker

*Why?*



Dominic1920 said:


> Math is your friend... But I quickly learned. One gallon is not enough anymore, go at least three gallons minimum.



Why do you say one gallon isn't enough for you?


----------



## wineforfun

RighteousDrinker said:


> Why do you say one gallon isn't enough for you?



Probably getting consumed too quickly.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Honestly I would do a 5 or 6 gallon batch. It takes just as much work and effort to do a 1 gallon batch and you only get 5 bottles.


----------



## BernardSmith

winemaker_3352 said:


> Honestly I would do a 5 or 6 gallon batch. It takes just as much work and effort to do a 1 gallon batch and you only get 5 bottles.



Five? But there is only one Mona Lisa, one Starry Night, one Scream (actually there are a few Screams but that is another story)...


----------



## wineforfun

The beauty of doing a 1 or 2 gal. batch is you can see if it is something you are going to like or perfect the recipe of choice. Then, if you choose, make the bigger batch.


----------



## Dominic1920

RighteousDrinker said:


> Why do you say one gallon isn't enough for you?



Wineforfun said it all, one gallon just doesn't last long enough, one good weekender between me and the wife and poof its all gone


----------



## PhilDarby

For a 5 gallon recipie divide by 5, same for other amounts.

The added yeast, tends to remain the same around 5 gms, or, one teaspoon, the other ingredients scale in proportion to the amount you are making.


----------



## wineforfun

Dominic1920 said:


> Wineforfun said it all, one gallon just doesn't last long enough, one good weekender between me and the wife and poof its all gone



haha
I was only "responding" to RighteousDrinker's comment.

For me, 1 and 2gal. batches are where it's at. We don't drink more than 1-2 bottles per weekend, so I can get close to a month out of a gallon of wine. Plus, with my A.D.D., I am always trying new recipes/tweaks.


----------



## Dominic1920

wineforfun said:


> haha
> I was only "responding" to RighteousDrinker's comment.



OK, I was only responding to your comment responding to RighteousD's comment that was in response to my comment about one gallon batches being too small, or something like that, ahh forget it.


----------



## rawatts

jack keller is the way to go. just planted tramnitte(sp). and the french said I couldn't do it.


----------



## quiltertoo

I often see suggestions to check Jack Keller's site for recipes. I also see comments that his recipes are light on the amount of fruit used. If you use his recipes how much would you increase the fruit? Then do you increase any of the other ingredients?

Mary Lou


----------



## Bergmann

There are times when I make 1 gallon batches too. I had someone give me some POM juice enough to make a gallon of wine. This stuff cost $13.00 for a 48 oz bottle. It would have cost $138.66 to turn that 1 gallon into 5. I didn't even know If cared for the stuff. So I made the gallon to see. I do the same with many new or experimental wines. 
BTW if anyone is interested, It would be worth the money to make 5 gallons. Great fruit flavor.


----------



## wineforfun

quiltertoo said:


> I often see suggestions to check Jack Keller's site for recipes. I also see comments that his recipes are light on the amount of fruit used. If you use his recipes how much would you increase the fruit? Then do you increase any of the other ingredients?
> 
> Mary Lou



If I use his I would at least 1.5 the times of recommended fruit. I usually double it.
The other ingredients are usually ok.


----------



## wine

only made 1 gal once ,,,, most times 5 gal ,, have made 10 ,15, 20 most times the 10 ,, dont use recipes ,, just look at one then just throw stuff together ,,


----------



## Dominic1920

Bergmann said:


> There are times when I make 1 gallon batches too. I had someone give me some POM juice enough to make a gallon of wine. This stuff cost $13.00 for a 48 oz bottle. It would have cost $138.66 to turn that 1 gallon into 5. I didn't even know If cared for the stuff. So I made the gallon to see. I do the same with many new or experimental wines.
> BTW if anyone is interested, It would be worth the money to make 5 gallons. Great fruit flavor.



Yeah, the pom stuff is expensive but worth it, I paired it with blueberry and another with blackberries. Excellent.


----------



## Bergmann

Dominic1920 said:


> Yeah, the pom stuff is expensive but worth it, I paired it with blueberry and another with blackberries. Excellent.



I made it straight, and really enjoy it, I am thinking of making some with a fruit blend. I now have 4 different blackberry going, so I doubt I will use that but blueberry sounds delicious. I wonder how Cherry Pomegranate would be?


----------



## Dominic1920

Bergmann said:


> I made it straight, and really enjoy it, I am thinking of making some with a fruit blend. I now have 4 different blackberry going, so I doubt I will use that but blueberry sounds delicious. I wonder how Cherry Pomegranate would be?



I bet it would be great. I would love to try a black cherry pom wine. Sounds good, but it is too expensive for me to make straight. I have to cut it with something.


----------



## addseo1115

*Hi*

Interested topic, Thanks for good links recommended.


----------



## rulesoferick

wineforfun said:


> Probably getting consumed too quickly.



I like your signature man


----------



## wineforfun

rulesoferick said:


> I like your signature man



Thanks. Pretty much sums up what I do.


----------



## mangojack

I use this for Fruit wine 1 gal of wine.3lbs fruit 2lbs sugar top with water to make 1 gal.Add 1tspoon pectic emzyme,1 tsoon yeast energizer,1 tspoon yeast nutrient,1/8 tspoon tannin,1 Camden tablet crushed,1 tspoon acid blend,! pkg of wine yeast.


----------



## wildhair

I know this thread is a bit old, but I'm a bit new, so I thought I'd respond anyway. I picked up a book at my local brew shop called "Mary's Recipes". It's full of 1 gal. recipes. Author is Jerry Uthermann, published by The Purple Foot. http://www.purplefootusa.com/ Some interesting looking recipes.


----------



## Hoxviii

Here's a book of them. fun to try different things to see if you're willing to commit.

http://www.southhillsbrewing.com/sh...recipe-handbook-fruit-one-gallon-purple-book/

Edit - and my first real post is to a revived necro-post. sorry guys.


----------



## mikewatkins727

salcoco said:


> go to winemaking.jackkellers.net web site all kinds of one gallon recipes with instructions.



Correct web address is: winemaking.jackkeller.net

there is no 's' after keller


----------



## wildhair

Here's the hot link to Jack Keller's home page on his website - http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp

He also has a Facebook page - send a friend request to follow or ask questions.


----------



## Fran365

Hi RighteousDrinker, My first wine making book was, "The joy of home wine making" by Terry Garey. While I don't think much of it as an instructional book the whole thing is one gallon recipes, 30 or 40 of them I guess. I have a 2 gallon primary and turn out 2 one gallon jugs after the primary fermentation. I do something different in each gallon as an experiment. My last 2 gallons one had 4 cinnamon sticks in it and the other had french oak in it, the base was concord/blackberry. Fran


----------



## sg1strgt

Hey RighteousDrinker, try this link http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request.asp for 1 gal recipes. I have never had any luck going from a 5 gal recipe to 1 gal but no problems going up from 1 gal. I would listen to Dominic1920, 1 gal will NOT be enough. For starters, wine gets better with age so if you make a really good batch, you should age at least 1 gal of it for at least 6mo to 1yr. You wont be sorry. I promise.


----------

